# Butter or Mayo??



## Stradawhovious (Mar 18, 2016)

Last night I was makng grilled cheese for myself and my Wife, and as I grabbed the mayo I was struck by a question...  how many people have traded mayo for butter in the construction of this sandwich?

So what say you photo people?  What do YOU spread on the outside of your grilled cheese sandwich before browning it in a skillet?  Butter or Mayo?


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2016)

Butter, because I don't live on freak island!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 18, 2016)

runnah said:


> Butter, because I don't live on freak island!



First time I heard of this I, too, thought whoever told me was crazy.  Then I tried it.  I will never use butter again.

Has to be REAL Mayo though... none of this miracle whip crap.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 18, 2016)

We use butter, have never heard of using mayo.  Our twist though, that may make others think we also live on freak island, is that we always use cinnamon raisin bread.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2016)

Butter, two slices of bacon, smoked Wisconsin cheddar.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Mar 18, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> So what say you photo people?  What do YOU spread on the outside of your grilled cheese sandwich before browning it in a skillet?  Butter or Mayo?


I've always used butter.  Never thought about mayo.  Does the mayo burn?  Is the sandwich more greasy, or less, or about the same?  

I saw a kid get chopped when his steak marinade burned black on the grill.  Steak was cooked properly, but the burned substance was the thing that got him chopped.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 18, 2016)

Butter, never heard of mayo ... gonna try it.  I bet there is a lot of crazy food on Freak Island. I need to go there.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 18, 2016)

Butter. I save the miracle wipe crap for French fries


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 18, 2016)

I've tried both.  Butter wins in almost all applications for me.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 18, 2016)

You guys are all doing it wrong.

For shame. 

[slowly shakes head in disgust]


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Butter, two slices of bacon, smoked Wisconsin cheddar.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


Sounds great - I'll take 2, please.   

Personally, I find mayo just vile to look at, worse to have to touch.   I use it _only_ when there seems no viable alternative: like mixing up tuna or chicken salad.   And some in my potato salad, too, only I add yellow mustard to that.  

To be fair, since it's fatty it probably does grill up just fine, and is doubtless easier to spread when getting started.    Still, that's not enough to make me want to look at it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2016)

terri said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Butter, two slices of bacon, smoked Wisconsin cheddar.
> ...



I have a rule in my house, when milk goes bad, I throw it away.  I do not put it on sandwiches.. lol.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 18, 2016)

Butter, but then I always make 2 sandwiches and place them on either side of a beef patty with bacon, cheese and hot sauce.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 18, 2016)

Mixed up some homemade mayo a few times last year, trying out canola oil and then peanut oil. Never tried mayo in place of butter on a grilled cheese, though I haven't made on of those in a while.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 18, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Last night I was makng grilled cheese for myself and my Wife, and as I grabbed the mayo I was struck by a question...  how many people have traded mayo for butter in the construction of this sandwich?
> 
> So what say you photo people?  What do YOU spread on the outside of your grilled cheese sandwich before browning it in a skillet?  Butter or Mayo?


Exactly what part of California were you born in?   BUTTER... BUTTER...BUTTER!!!!  No one in the culinary world ever uttered the phrase, "I really admire their in-descriminant use of mayonnaise."


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 18, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Exactly what part of California were you born in?




California???   Watch your tongue, Jackwagon...  Them's fightin' words.

I was born and raised in Wisconsin... we know a thing or two about cheese, especially how it relates to sandwiches.  

You should try it.  You never know... you might just enjoy it!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2016)

I prefer butter, then plain oil, then flavored oil (homemade infusions), then margarine (which I don't use any more). I have been making grilled cheese sammiches for about 43 years...and just LAST WEEKEND in fact, I taught my son the finer points of making a great grilled cheese sandwich. I had him make five of them over the weekend, standing by him and instructing in the finer points of several ways to prep and cook them. He enjoyed the hell out of them!

I have actually used mayo **inside** the sandwich on a trial basis, and it can be good if done right, especially when making a grilled cheese and ham sandwich or grilled tuna and cheese. 

Despite the four decades of making grilled cheese, *I have NOT yet once tried mayo on the outside*, but it does make total sense--the main ingredient in mayo is oil, so...yeah, sure, I guess it could work!

I shall try a mayo exterior coating soon.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2016)

Next up: _cast iron, stainless steel_, or (shudder) _Teflon-coated_ pan?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 18, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> You should try it.  You never know... you might just enjoy it!



Famous last words in prison right after dropping the soap in the shower.

No thanks,  I think I will stick with the tried, and true butter, with three different types of cheese for that complex and flavorful taste.

If you really want to try something different and good try duck fat.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 18, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Next up: _cast iron, stainless steel_, or (shudder) _Teflon-coated_ pan?



Cast iron.

Why is this even a question?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 18, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Next up: _cast iron, stainless steel_, or (shudder) _Teflon-coated_ pan?
> ...


Because you used MAYO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 18, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Yep. 

I sure did.  

And it was f****** delicious.

Mmmmmmm... Mayo...


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2016)

I love to cook simple foods...riffing on grypghonslair99's comment about duck fat...I've used other fats and oils on grilled cheese...bacon fat brushed onto the bread is pretty good, and sausage grease (like from say a traditional American breakfast sausage or a nice Italian sausage) brushed onto the bread can add some nice hints of flavor. Those two fatty oils are pretty thin and easily absorbed, so they're best just brushed onto the bread, not used to fry the sandwich "in".

And yes gryphonslair99 was correct--.I asked the question, "cast iron, stainless steel, or Teflon-coated  pan?" hoping that you would answer it honestly, so you would reveal just how deep your mayo-induced depravity might run...or might not run. Now, if you'd responded to my question with something heretical like, "*T*_*eflon-coated pan, fo sho!*_" well then, I would have had no choice except to put you on ignore and deleted all your PM's.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have heard of using mayo for it but never tried it.  I always melt butter then brush ot on the bread with a brush, much easier than trying to spread it.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Mar 18, 2016)

I stopped using mayo years ago. I liked it, but I slowly replaced it with strained yogurt for everything I ever used mayo for, so no, I won't be using mayo for grilled cheese.

If those are my only choices, I'd say butter, but really my favorite is olive oil - just a light brushing. Or truffle oil 



Derrel said:


> Next up: _cast iron, stainless steel_, or (shudder) _Teflon-coated_ pan?



Dude. Cast iron.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2016)

Well...just tried it, made my first-ever grilled cheese sandwich using mayonnaise on the outside of the bread, instead of butter. On medium heat in a cast iron skillet, 2 minutes per side, by timer, my standard time for one made with finely-grated cheese (I like to cook lower and slower if the cheese is sliced off of a brick of cheese).

Flavor was good. I did not make a buttered one for comparison. Did a quick iPhone snap of it. (Lens cover on iPhone has been ruined by scratches.) There was absolutely NO weird flavor, no gross-ness...it was perfectly fine.


----------



## katsrevenge (Mar 19, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Last night I was makng grilled cheese for myself and my Wife, and as I grabbed the mayo I was struck by a question...  how many people have traded mayo for butter in the construction of this sandwich?
> 
> So what say you photo people?  What do YOU spread on the outside of your grilled cheese sandwich before browning it in a skillet?  Butter or Mayo?




Mayo. Makes a crispier lighter crust. Better for dipping in soup or eating with a pickle.


----------



## weepete (Mar 19, 2016)

Hahaha, we call them toasties over here. And butter on the outside every time. But if I'm grilling it at home and seeing as I don't have a toastie maker (one of those heated grill on both side contraptions) I'll toast the bread dry in the pan on one side, put the cheese in between the toasted sides and return it to the pan as a complete sandwich to let the other sides blacken a wee bit and melt the cheese.

If I feel like jazzing it up a bit then the toasted sides get rubbed with a cut garlic clove, and the cheese goes on with some fresh basil, fresh chopped chilies and some balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 19, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> So what say you photo people? What do YOU spread on the outside of your grilled cheese sandwich before browning it in a skillet? Butter or Mayo?


butter on the outside, mayo on the inside (of inside buttered bread).

having a little bit of mayo mixed in with melted cheese makes it rich.

but i also use like 4-5 different types of cheeses in my grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 19, 2016)

You could just give the give your liver and arteries a break and go bread then cheese then stick on few cut up baby tomatoes then another slice of bread as the bread is full of sugar anyway, American bread that is, why make it worse


----------



## table1349 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, yes, I know, Mayo is all the rage these days for grilled cheese sandwiches.  However, I still prefer to make mine the tried and true method with butter and only butter.  Two tricks for making a proper evenly toasted lovely creamy centered sandwich.  First the cheese.  It must be a good melting cheese.  Gruyère, manchego, Gouda, and American cheese.  If you have a nice smoked mozzarella or provolone they will work as well as they provide a nice flavor. 

Secondly and the most important part.  Plenty of butter in the bottom of the pan and on the outside of the bread.  A good grilled cheese is like good barbecue is done at a low and slow temp.   This provides and even toasting of the bread and more importantly it allows the cheese to completely heat through giving that lovely creamy melt without a bunch of cheese dripping out the sides.  

If you want a nice twist to your sandwich use a compound butter of your choice.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 19, 2016)

If you want mayo on your grilled cheese try this.
Cheese frenchees deep fried grilled cheese

Every thing is better deep fried.  Add bacon and it would be the perfect sandwich.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 19, 2016)

I've tried it with mayo. I like it, but I prefer butter.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 19, 2016)

*cry* I haven't had bread, cheese or butter in almost 9 months now. And I'm not a fan of mayo....unless it's in deviled eggs.

So consider me jealous!


----------



## katsrevenge (Mar 19, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> You could just give the give your liver and arteries a break and go bread then cheese then stick on few cut up baby tomatoes then another slice of bread as the bread is full of sugar anyway, American bread that is, why make it worse



Well, we all know it isn't health food.  
Making it with a not-sugary French bread is also pretty good. But then I like to add garlic......


----------



## limr (Mar 19, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> You could just give the give your liver and arteries a break and go bread then cheese then stick on few cut up baby tomatoes then another slice of bread as the bread is full of sugar anyway, American bread that is, why make it worse



Not all American bread is sliced white Wonder bread, y'know


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 19, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what part of California were you born in?
> ...


California is the #1 milk producing state in the union.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 19, 2016)

I herb up most everything I cook. Basil, Savory and parsley nicely rounds out a grilled cheese ... roast an Anaheim Chili and toss that baby in for a wonderful sandwich.


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2016)

Mostly I use butter. Sometimes I use mayo. Sometimes I use Miracle Whip Light.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 20, 2016)

Your right and to be fair butter, as in real butter not a flora branded marketing ploy, is now no longer considered a silver bullet. I do think mayo is board line disgusting so that skews my opinion.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 20, 2016)

The French don't put sugar on there bread


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 20, 2016)

I feed mayo to tuna, that way I don't have to waste time mixing it in when I make a sandwich ... sorta like skipping the middleman.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 20, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> The French don't put sugar on there bread


And there are more than a few breads here that are made without sugar as well.  You can get almost any sort of bread your heart desires.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 20, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > The French don't put sugar on there bread
> ...



I heard you were making a come back robbins


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 20, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > BananaRepublic said:
> ...


Well I've actually started to put more emphasis on producing than performing nowadays.  If I have to do Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald one more time I'll hurl.

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 20, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Ya and your not light on yer feet neither from what I've read but just bare mind what happened to 50 cent


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 20, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Ya and your not light on yer feet neither from what I've read but just bare mind what happened to 50 cent



50 Who?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 20, 2016)

Duck fat.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 20, 2016)

Gary
California is the #1 milk producing state in the union.[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="snowbear said:


> Duck fat.



That would be the go-to if it were a staple in my household.

It's not a staple in my household.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 20, 2016)

Pork fat


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 20, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Ya and your not light on yer feet neither from what I've read but just bare mind what happened to 50 cent
> ...



Here's how 50 Cent says his fortune of about $25 million vanished


----------



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary
> California is the #1 milk producing state in the union.[/QUOTE]
> [QUOTE="snowbear said:
> 
> ...


You poor thing. It comes in a jar. You should really pick some up some time.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 20, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Gary
> ...




I guess the only thing worse on a sandwich would be LARD


----------



## limr (Mar 20, 2016)

There's a restaurant in Portland, ME called Duckfat. 

http://www.duckfat.com


----------



## snowbear (Mar 20, 2016)

limr said:


> There's a restaurant in Portland, ME called Duckfat.
> 
> Duckfat


Someplace to try out.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 21, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You poor thing. It comes in a jar. You should really pick some up some time.



Yeah, seeing as I'm the only one in the house that would use it, I'm pretty sure I'd get the stink-eye for bringing it into the house.  It's a shame for sure.  I guess I will have to stick with my mayo like an animal.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 21, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> I guess the only thing worse on a sandwich would be LARD




Or dog ***t.  Dog ***t would be pretty terrible on a sandwich too.

As would Monkey snot.

or pureed skunk.

Just sayin'...


----------



## bhop (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm late to the party, but I think it's a regional thing.  I grew up in the south (NC). Butter AND mayo is how we and everyone we knew did it.  I've lived in So-Cal for nearly 20 years now and a large majority of the people I know here hate mayo and wouldn't even think of putting it on a grilled cheese (although, I still do).


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 22, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > BananaRepublic said:
> ...



So looks like gofundme.com might be his next stop then.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 22, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the only thing worse on a sandwich would be LARD
> ...



Actually pureed skunk isn't as bad as you think, as long as you add in a bit of smoky paprika.  Helps tone down the gamey flavor.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 22, 2016)

Butter for toast, Mayo(real) for artichokes!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...


Actually a good purified lard is excellent.  Pork lard is the best to me.  There are some things, homemade tortillas, that are just not the same without lard.


----------



## pez (Mar 27, 2016)

Butter is good for you. Mayo is a Soy product.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2016)

pez said:


> Butter is good for you. Mayo is a Soy product.



Hmm . . . egg yolk, fine salt, dry mustard, sugar, lemon juice, white wine vinegar, safflower oil.  Nope, I don't see any soy in my recipe.


----------



## pez (Mar 27, 2016)

snowbear said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > Butter is good for you. Mayo is a Soy product.
> ...


If you make your own, of course. Most mayo sold in the USA contains "vegetable oil", which is almost always Soy. I've found only a few brands that have no soybean oil, which I pay extra for because I have to _have_ mayo on a sandwich, haha


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

pez said:


> Butter is good for you. Mayo is a Soy product.


S0?


----------

